# 2012 California State Field results???



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anybody know where to find the results for the State Field Championships held in June? The NFAA website doesn't have them and the CBH/SAA website doesn't either....


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.cbhsaa.net/state scores.html

Not posted yet.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet thanks buddy....


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

i sent them an email ans they said the guy in charge of that is on vacation for a couple weeks so who knows when


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Must be really long vacation!


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Ya no sheet...... the website says between the first to the middle of August!!


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Check that..... mid to late August!!!!!!


----------



## Soksoda (Apr 2, 2009)

They might have it up before the state 900. lol


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

They need to get their sheet together!!!!


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

We should all just post our scores and class on here and declare an at champ lol


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Actually there was one club that refused to get the results in on time so Tex couldn't get the score's tallied up before he went on vacation. 
I was told that one club in So Cal had plenty of time to make this happen, and was advised many times about the deadline.. Last year this same thing happened and he didn't take his vacation due to this 1 club doing the same thing.. No so this year.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Indianbullet said:


> Actually there was one club that refused to get the results in on time so Tex couldn't get the score's tallied up before he went on vacation.
> I was told that one club in So Cal had plenty of time to make this happen, and was advised many times about the deadline.. Last year this same thing happened and he didn't take his vacation due to this 1 club doing the same thing.. No so this year.


I think it's BS, although i didnt shoot all that great i still want to see where i place in the state... 808 37X's.... It was really windy at Redding!!


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

Strap what class u shooting?


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Josh it is BS that one club would create the bottle neck for the rest of the state learning their scores. I sure as hell don't put it on Tex as he even told them just send me the scores as he would sort them out and get them posted.. No other club had a problem turning them in on time..


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

hardcorebowtech said:


> strap what class u shooting?


amfs


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Indianbullet said:


> Josh it is BS that one club would create the bottle neck for the rest of the state learning their scores. I sure as hell don't put it on Tex as he even told them just send me the scores as he would sort them out and get them posted.. No other club had a problem turning them in on time..


Ya I'm sure somebody else could get the job done...


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

Results are now posted


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Finally!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

What club was it that caused the bottle neck?
CBH is going to have to redo the posted scores before they can send out any awards. They have me listed first in my class and a friend of mine as 2nd. in another class. We shoot the same class and I know he got 1st.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

WOULD THAT BE MIKE ?
Gary


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Josh not pickin but how do you live in Idaho and shoot CBH state field ?
Gary


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

2413gary said:


> WOULD THAT BE MIKE ?
> Gary


Gary,
Yes that would be Mike.
Don.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

2413gary said:


> Hey Josh not pickin but how do you live in Idaho and shoot CBH state field ?
> Gary


I just moved to Idaho in July, been a resident of California for 30+ years


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

you lucky guy Idaho


strapassasin said:


> I just moved to Idaho in July, been a resident of California for 30+ years


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

haha.. they had my Girlfriend in the Male Trad-rec class. They told me it didnt matter or make a difference when it came to awards when i called them... Turns out it did.. she got a medal.  Gary what class do you shoot? Or what class did you shoot for the State Field and State 900?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

State Field Sr BH, 900 Sr BH and Sr Trad
Gary


Humdinger said:


> haha.. they had my Girlfriend in the Male Trad-rec class. They told me it didnt matter or make a difference when it came to awards when i called them... Turns out it did.. she got a medal.  Gary what class do you shoot? Or what class did you shoot for the State Field and State 900?


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha.. i had seen your score and got bummed out cause you crushed me. Thank god your Sr Trad! I need to step up my game to compete with the big boys!!


----------

